# incra i-box a nice little jig



## NiteWalker

Great review.
I love my ibox and don't feel I overspent.


----------



## sikrap

I have one of these and I love it. It might be more expensive than making my own jig, but I can adjust this for different widths very easily and they joints are flawless.


----------



## Lwin

I have one too awlee and it's the kind of thing "that only hurts once" as so many tool purchases. Others may say they make their own jigs and really do it, others may say they make their own and never do it, but your making boxes and that's what counts!


----------



## Lsmart

Just got one of these for my birthday… assembled but not used yet… seems like a very well made tool. In the instructions it calls for a clamp on the fence so that is part of the design. Looking forward to trying it out when I get back from my trip next week.


----------



## helluvawreck

I have looked at this jig too. I think that it would make a very nice addition to any shop. Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Domer

I also have one and it works just like it is advertised (imagine that). The set up is easy and the DVD is very helpful.

My first project using it I used a different sized dado blade that I had intended but it did not make any difference. The result was perfect. Nice to have an idiot proof tool.

It also works well with different wood thicknesses so you can use it to make boxes with as I remember it 1/4" wood all the way up to as I remember it 1" thick wood for larger furniture pieces.

I have used it on both my router table and table saw. It works a lot better with plywood on the table saw but that is a function of the blade vs the router bit.

It is not inexpensive but a really nice tool.


----------

